# Piraya + Red's



## zorg2000k (Jun 5, 2010)

Thought I would give my new camera a go with the video setting for a change.

Heres a wee video of my set up now


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

nice fish and setup, congrats


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

beautiful fish! i need another piraya!


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice Piraya!!


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

How long have you had that set up? Nice looking tank and fish! I hear the Piraya will eat your fish away one by one with no warning IE: fin nips aggression etc...? What's your experience on this?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Beautiful Piraya!


----------



## zorg2000k (Jun 5, 2010)

RedBelly11 said:


> How long have you had that set up? Nice looking tank and fish! I hear the Piraya will eat your fish away one by one with no warning IE: fin nips aggression etc...? What's your experience on this?


Tanks been up and running 8 months now. The Piraya goes through stages were it bullies all of my red's. I had 4 red's two about6", one 7" and one 8". My 8" red got beat up by the piraya one day, woke up the following morning and it was half eaten









I can acutally hear from 6 feet away my piraya attempting to bite the other red's when he gets aggressive, scary !!!!


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Nice fish and vid thanks for sharing, eventually that piraya will be the only fish left in that tank though


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice set up... I only miss cariba on your tank...


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah that's what all Piraya owners have told me. I'm going to steer away from those guys lol


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Good set up


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

nice video and great looking group... love the hd


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Nice vid. What camera were you using?


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

niceeeee


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

very nice fish!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats a gorgeous looking setup. and the piraya totally steals the show


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Excellent setup and shoal!...they both rock like a NAPALM DEATH concert!!!....


----------



## zorg2000k (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments, here a full pic of tank. 6ft


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great set up and stand!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Effin' sweet, man!.....







.....







....thanks for sharing!...


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

beautiful aquarium..very nice..


----------



## Ahmed (Jun 23, 2007)

I have to give it to you, it takes dedication and discipline to keep a tank that clean and tidy! 
Bravo!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thats a badass piraya you have there ! Tanks looking good too!


----------



## timmylucas (Jul 7, 2011)

Thats a nice set up! great looking fish


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm lovin your piraya!!!


----------

